# Pulse GT1 show prep finished in Mitchell and King - Deeper Detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Guys and Girls, hope everyone is well!

I got a call from a client wanting to get his Pulse GT1, a road legal track car ready for a show. Having a short space of time before the show, we discussed all the options and decided upon a thorough clean, cleanse, polishing of the split rims and finish with my Mitchell and King wax...

A little history of the car before I start with any pics...

"The car was built to race in the british GT series mid '90's against mclaren f1, porsches etc, was tested at silverstone with jag XJ220 engine pushing 860 BHP. 2 weeks before the first race the rules 'changed' so was never raced, got parked up, the back end chopped off to make the suspension off the gearbox but never finished. 
I bought the project october '08 as a pile of bits, but came with all the moulds..."

I could copy and paste a lot of info but a google search will show build threads and the extent of work that has gone into this beast of a car and with the owner having the moulds for the bodywork, no other will be made without his consent.

On with the pics...

On arrival on a chilly first morning... Not looking bad at all!

























Various brushes and a mild dilution of smart wheels...





Because of the minimal dirt on the vehicle and the ways water could get into the engine compartment I went with a citrus cleaner as a prespray and rinsed before washing with a lambswool mitt and shampoo concentrate...





Bugs etc gently agitated and removed with grime out











And dried...



Headlight covers removed to access and clean ready for a hand polish/glaze...





After the exterior was cleansed, a little tidy up on the interior...

I love the central seating position of the driver and child's seat for the owners daughter and ear defenders 



Mitchell and King 'Matthias' applied and leaving us with this finish...















Night time and readied for polishing of the rims the next day...



Nearly there now...



If only there was enough time I would have loved to machine polish the wheels to a glossier finish...



















This left the task of building an enclosure by the owner for his trailer to protect the vehicle from the elements on the way to the car show and a fine job he did too!

All in all, around 1.5 days spent and enjoyed every minute of it. If you got this far, as always, thanks for looking...

Mike​


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice, great job


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike, well done!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Amazing vehicle! Congrats


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Mike, great car to add to the portfolio.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Great car and finish!:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work and an interesting write up.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

F my old boots!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice like it


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

gatman said:


> Very nice, great job


Thanks gatman :thumb:


prokopas said:


> Great work Mike, well done!


Thanks prokopas :thumb:


AaronGTi said:


> Nice work


Cheers Aaron :thumb:


stangalang said:


> Amazing vehicle! Congrats


Cheers stang, my back was aching reaching over the car but was lovely to work on even without any machine work. 


Dan J said:


> Nice work Mike, great car to add to the portfolio.


Cheers Dan, something very different and unique with curves to match, I love it and the colour scheme 


NMH said:


> Great car and finish!:thumb:


Cheers matey :thumb:


Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice


Cheers BMD 


Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work and an interesting write up.


Something a little different! Thanks mate


iPlod999 said:


> F my old boots!


:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning car:thumb:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great work, was lucky enough to see this in the flesh at the Big breakfast meet in Malton last year, brilliant to see such a unique car!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

nice job


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Look like good fun! That number plate is awesome


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive see this car in the flesh,and it really is stunning and very loud,was lsat year in sheffield

but wasnt looking as nice as this

another cracking piece of work


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

That's road legal! Mental. Great work


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great Mike !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there Mike :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


TopSport+ said:


> stunning car:thumb:


Cheers matey


dan4291 said:


> Great work, was lucky enough to see this in the flesh at the Big breakfast meet in Malton last year, brilliant to see such a unique car!


It is a monster isn't it, I watched a youtube vid of the car on a track day... Blown away


colarado red said:


> Top work


Cheers matey :thumb:


Luis said:


> nice job


:thumb:


Bradders said:


> Look like good fun! That number plate is awesome


:thumb: 


steve from wath said:


> ive see this car in the flesh,and it really is stunning and very loud,was lsat year in sheffield
> 
> but wasnt looking as nice as this
> 
> another cracking piece of work


Cheers Steve and all credit to the owner for building such a machine, I wouldn't know where to start! (I would have loved the painting and polishing stages though)


Jdudley90 said:


> That's road legal! Mental. Great work


Mental is the word :thumb:


JJ_ said:


> Looks great Mike !


Thanks John


tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent work Mike...beast of a car.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

unique detail said:


> Excellent work Mike...beast of a car.


Cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work, I remember seeing this in the flesh at the Autosport show back in Jan the thing just stands out from the crowd.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice work, I remember seeing this in the flesh at the Autosport show back in Jan the thing just stands out from the crowd.


It was really enjoyable to work on something so different and to concentrate on what I could do in the time frame before the event... I would love to see it on a track day now the gear box and everything is set up...


----------

